# On Wall TV Mount - Wooden Wall, unsure of studs...



## TDMerchant (Mar 15, 2020)

I want to mount my 65" TV to the wall.
I need to hit the studs with the lag bolts, however...I can't find the studs.
The difficulty is, the whole wall is 1x6 planks (which I did not put up). And I'm not sure if there is drywall behind it 
or if it is the studs.

So, a regular stud finder isn't working.
Is my only option to pull an outlet and see if there is a stud nearby and then measure 16 in between?
I really don't want to cut any holes in the wood planks.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Use a magnetic stud finder to find the nails securing the planks.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, your planks on the wall now had to have been nailed to the studs unless there is plywood behind the planks and the nailing is random because of that. Look for the nail holes. If you can find one area of nails, mark it and then hope the framing is 16 inches on center and measure from the nail holes you can find. If you measure over 16 inches on center, you should find more nail holes, etc. and so on. I'm guessing you can find them rather easily once you find one.

Also, if you have access to the other side of that wall, you can look for where trim nails are, faint signs of drywall screw holes covered over in paint, that sort of thing and then measure and then mark the plank side of the wall accordingly.


----------



## jc27310 (Sep 12, 2020)

do you have base board trim? can you pull that to see where it's nailed off?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Here’s a trick that usually works. If there is an outlet on the wall, there’s a very good chance that its nailed to a stud on the left side of the outlet. Drive a thin finishing nail in the joint between the 1x6 to verify, then measure 16”. 

The reason the stud is on the left side of the outlet is that most electricians are right-handed, and its easier for them to swing the hammer from the right side.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

1x6 planks with the nails or screws covered up somehow?


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

I installed several hundred TV's and each Job is different. This reminds me of an Install in a newer Building, a 65 inch TV in an Office.
I come to find out that there are metal Studs behind the Wall, not wooden 2x4's. So the "usual Install" won't work.
So I cut a piece of Drywall out, right where the Mount will be, then mounted a piece of Plywood on to the Metal Studs, painted it white and installed the Mount on to that wood.
Takes a little bit more work, but better safe than sorry.
Take some pics for us the see once you are done with it.
Happy New Year!


----------



## TDMerchant (Mar 15, 2020)

Thanks for the advice everyone.
I do have access to the other side of the wall, and that should enable me to find the studs...
Exactly how to line that up on the opposite side though...I'm not sure.
I'll also pull the outlet and see if I can confirm a stud next to it then measure 16".
The 1x6 I believe are tongue & groove and the nails are in the groove I'm sure, and they are at 45deg angle, so...finding the nails is difficult. But a magnetic finder should work. I'm just not sure they are specific to where the studs are...

Not sure when I'll get to this project, but be assured, I'll post updates as they happen.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

TDMerchant said:


> I do have access to the other side of the wall, and that should enable me to find the studs...
> Exactly how to line that up on the opposite side though...I'm not sure.


Walls have corners? Once you find the stud locations, just measure from the corner in the "I found the studs" room, and measure same distance in the "mounting the TV" room.


----------

